# Which Too Faced bronzer?



## MizzTropical (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm medium toned with peachy golden undertones. Should I try Sun Bunny, Beach Bunny, or Snow Bunny? I want to look sunkissed and a bit tanner but not overly bronzed. 

And are these bronzers matte or do they shimmer?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_I'm medium toned with peachy golden undertones. Should I try Sun Bunny, Beach Bunny, or Snow Bunny? I want to look sunkissed and a bit tanner but not overly bronzed. 

And are these bronzers matte or do they shimmer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't suggest a shade because I am much darker than you, but I love Sun Bunny.  They are NOT matte.  If you want a matte Too Faced bronzer you could try Chocolate Soleil (Chocolate Soleil - TOO FACED COSMETICS).  It is a little deep in color so I would use a light hand, but it smells awesome!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2009)

too faced used to do this box set with all of the bronzers they make in it- they were mini sized but it was nice to try out the different ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe check on ebay or in sephora to see if they still do it


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 18, 2009)

I have both Sun Bunny and Snow Bunny. I use Sun Bunny in the summer when I have more of a golden tan and Snow Bunny in the winter. They're both beautiful shimmery bronzers.

I wear MAC's Studio Sculpt in NW 25 and MUFE HD in 118 for reference. I have neutral undertones.


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_I'm medium toned with peachy golden undertones. Should I try Sun Bunny, Beach Bunny, or Snow Bunny? I want to look sunkissed and a bit tanner but not overly bronzed. 

And are these bronzers matte or do they shimmer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is a nice palette if you cant decide on which one to getAnd the link Sephora: Too Faced The Bronzed & The Beautiful Bronzing Powder: Combination Sets#Oh and i believe all Too Faced Bronzer's be it the Leopard,Sun,Snow or Beach Bunny are all Shimmery.

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If your looking for a Too Faced Matte bronzer i would suggest this one.Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Matte Bronzing Powder And the linSephora: Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Matte Bronzing Powder: Bronzer And a fun little fact about this bronzer,it really does smell of chocolate lol


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow I want the boxed set _and_ Chocolate Soleil lol. Is the boxed set sized well, it's not tiny right? I've heard really good things about the brush it comes with too.

The strip of white in the bronzer scares me though, I feel like it will be too light on me.


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_Oh wow I want the boxed set and Chocolate Soleil lol. Is the boxed set sized well, it's not tiny right? I've heard really good things about the brush it comes with too.

The strip of white in the bronzer scares me though, I feel like it will be too light on me._

 
Too Faced Brushes are made of an extremely soft synthetic hair which they call "Teddy Bear Hair" Its really amazingly soft.I don't actually own this particular kit but it doesn't look like it would be small everything looks pretty well sized.But if you purchase it but then find you don't like the product or if you get it and you think its just too small ,then just return it.If you don't have a local Sephora and you order offline then Sephora.com does free return shipping,no questions asked.Good luck


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 19, 2009)

I really like beach bunny!!! I'm NC30 for reference


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone I decided to just order Sun Bunny! Hopefully I'll love it, I'm pretty sure I will after looking at swatches.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to get it, I needed something to brighten up the cold weather blah feeling that I hate right now lol.


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 21, 2010)

How does Beach Bunny compare to Sun Bunny? I love SB so much now I want to buy more! lol Is it darker,lighter,has more shimmer or ect.?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_How does Beach Bunny compare to Sun Bunny? I love SB so much now I want to buy more! lol Is it darker,lighter,has more shimmer or ect.?_

 
I wanted Beach Bunny when I first went in but the MA convinced me that Beach Bunny was for darker skins (read NC40 and up) while Sun Bunny was great on light to medium skins. He applied them both on me (each one on a cheek) and he was right. Sun Bunny is much more natural on my skintone.


----------

